# PAISAJES CUSCO



## halqo (May 19, 2008)

* Cumbre en el Ausangate 6372 m. - Cusco.*
















*El apu salkantay*








































*coylloritti*
















*Quillabamba-CUSCO*
















*Espinar-CUSCO*
















*Ollantaytambo-CUSCO*
















Pisac-CUSCO








*Anta-CUSCO*








*Chinchero-CUSCO*








Valle sagrado-CUSCO/Pachatusan








*CUSCO*
























*VILCABAMBA-CUSCO*


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Esta buena la recopilación...sobre todo esa donde se ve las "Apachetas" y el nevado....que creo que es el Ausangati.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bonito, me gustan mucho los campos verdes contrastando con las montañas


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

chevere,buenas fotos!!


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

hermozos paisajes.. ,me parece q el paisaje cuzqueño se caracteriza X valles interandinos ,, con escarpadas montañas a sus costados..me parece q es uno de los mejores lugares de sudamerica,, donde los Andes se encuentran con la Amazonia...he visto fotos alucinantes donde la selva alta se ve en primer plano y los andes nevados al fondo....( tengo q hacer esa toma algun dia!!!.)


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

que lindas fotos, muy bien hechas !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

a los amigos cuzqueños..se ve algun nevado ,desde la ciudad de cuzco???


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hermosas las fotos, Cusco tiene paisajes inigualables


----------



## licopas (Aug 20, 2007)

papiriqui said:


> a los amigos cuzqueños..se ve algun nevado ,desde la ciudad de cuzco???


Si, se ve un nevado, creo q es el ausangate hacia el sur. Pero en invierno e incluso tambien en verano se ven los picos cercanos cubiertos de nieve o escarcha (y neblina) por las mañanas.


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Bonitas las fotos, Cusco es lo maximo! Ya pondre mis fotos proximamente.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

wow que tierra tan magica y unica :O
esa clase de paisajes solo se encuentran en cusco...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Me encantan sus bosques de Eucaliptos!


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

muy buena recopilacion
todos los paisejes son muy chvres
que variedad !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Chocaviento said:


> Me encantan sus bosques de Eucaliptos!


Algunos tienen los dias contados! Me entere que pienan volar los eucaliptos cerca de Sacsayhuaman, porque no es una especie autoctona (vienen de Australia) y empobrecen el suelo. Ojala nunca lo hagan. :bash:


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

Ekeko said:


> Algunos tienen los dias contados! Me entere que pienan volar los eucaliptos cerca de Sacsayhuaman, porque no es una especie autoctona (vienen de Australia) y empobrecen el suelo. *Ojala nunca lo hagan.* :bash:


*OJALA QUE LO HAGAN!!!...*creo que te falta un poco de conciencia ecologica...Hay que cuidar los andes y no tener arboles solo por que se ven bonitos....

El Eucalipto es una arbol INVASOR, desplaza a la flora autoctona donde es plantada...Esto lo hace segregando un tipo de resina que acidifica la tierra, haciendo que solo ella pueda crecer en ese medio...A ello suma la capacidad de acaparar el agua del terreno (gracias a que tiene unas racies invasoras y cortantes), generando zonas deserticas donde solo ella y alguna maleza es capaz de sobrevivir.


El eucalipto es considerado un arbol invasor en todo el mundo, en muchas regiones gastan millones de euros en su erradicacion....Los eucaliptos solo van bien en areas donde se controle su poda.


----------



## crlwaly1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hola hace tiempo debieron podar todos esos eucaliptos que malograron toda la flora originaria......ni siquiera sirve de nido para las aves, solo para miles de arañas...ademas no hay Koalas para que se alimenten de estos eucaliptossssssss....asi que buena voz que se los bajen y pongan otros arboles propios de la región

Salu2
Crlwaly:lol:


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

OMAR24 said:


> *OJALA QUE LO HAGAN!!!...*creo que te falta un poco de conciencia ecologica...Hay que cuidar los andes y no tener arboles solo por que se ven bonitos....
> 
> El Eucalipto es una arbol INVASOR, desplaza a la flora autoctona donde es plantada...Esto lo hace segregando un tipo de resina que acidifica la tierra, haciendo que solo ella pueda crecer en ese medio...A ello suma la capacidad de acaparar el agua del terreno (gracias a que tiene unas racies invasoras y cortantes), generando zonas deserticas donde solo ella y alguna maleza es capaz de sobrevivir.
> 
> ...




si pues es verdad,,, cuando fui a huaraz.. escuche lo mismo ..el eucalipto empobrece el suelo.. y no es oriundo ( aunq eso no importa)...cuzco es hermozo,, pero sus cerros son muy pelados..se veria 10 veces mejor rodeado de bosques en sus laderas..q especie ?? : eso ya se lo dejo a los ing agronomos ..(pino ??.)...asi tendriamos un entorno parecido a las ciudades sudamericanas del norte.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

No sabía lo de los eucaliptos. A mi me gusta como se ven, pero si esa es la situación ni modo. He escuchado que el pino crece rápido y además se ve bien... puede ser una opción?


----------



## Fashion (Sep 8, 2005)

*Es lo mejor que tiene peru lejosssssss!!! me encanta loco, debo ir.:drool:*


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Si por eso aqui en Arequipa ya no hay eucapiltos en la zona Oeste de la ciudad, dicen que son Australianos y que despues de algunos años dejan la tierra sin poder ni sales minerales... si es asi que los saquen pero creo que eso tambien causaria un cambio climatico en la zona.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

papiriqui said:


> si pues es verdad,,, cuando fui a huaraz.. escuche lo mismo ..el eucalipto empobrece el suelo.. y no es oriundo ( aunq eso no importa)...cuzco es hermozo,, pero sus cerros son muy pelados..se veria 10 veces mejor rodeado de bosques en sus laderas..q especie ?? : eso ya se lo dejo a los ing agronomos ..(pino ??.)...asi tendriamos un entorno parecido a las ciudades sudamericanas del norte.


El Queuña es un árbol nativo de los Andes peruanos

Con Daniel Estrada (QEPD) se plantó un millon de arboles nativos en la zona sur de la ciudad.

Ahora las autoridades no hacen nada al respecto, seria lindo ver mas arboles en Cusco.....porque definitivamente estan invadiendo las laderas de los cerros y se ve muy feo...casas pobres en cerros no me gusta....es una postal fea del pais.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Deberían reforestaro con árboles propios de los andes como los queñoales y el casi extinto árbol de la quina (si, el que está en el escudo).

El problema del eucalipto es que desarrolla raices muy profundas y absorve mucha agua del subsuelo (o dicho en otras palabras produce mucho vapor de agua y deprime la napa freática). El río Santa en el callejón de Huaylas ha disminuido caudal y perdido gran parte de su napa freática precisamente por la cantidad de eucaliptos que hay en la zona, obviamente que estas propiedades del árbol lo hacen una especie trasgresora que desplaza y extermina a otras plantas .... 

Los eucaliptos son ideales para ser sembrados en las inmediaciones de las lagunas de oxidación para tratar aguas servidas y en los rellenos sanitarios ... al deprimir y evaporar el agua subterránea evitan la contaminación de aguas y suelos ... LIMA DEBERÍA TENER EUCALIPTOS EN SAN BARTOLO Y VENTANILLA ...A VER SEDAPAL!!!!!!!


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

^^realmente ,,siempre se aprende algo con tyrone,, felicitaciones


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Siempre se aprenden nuevas cosas en este lindo foro


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Muy bien Tyrone


----------

